# Fork question



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 20, 2010)

So, your opinions always welcome.

Opinions on the Rock Shox Revelation RL 150 vs Fox 32 Float RL 150?  Is it worth the extra $$ to upgrade to the Fox?  I know the biggest gripe with Fox is that it has to be sent out to get serviced and the RS can be done at the shop.  Will they ride similarly?


----------



## marcski (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a Fox RL. I think its the RL 130 about 5 years old. I ride a Kona.  I love the fork. Great feel...and I don't think I even had to pump air into it.  I also have an RP3 on the rear and that I did have to send out to get rehabbed after about 2 years. I had it PUSH'ed instead of sending it back to Fox.  I ride mostly techy cross-country/trail riding.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 20, 2010)

Fox forks are no longer the end all be all that they once were, they only still cost more than the others. RockShox has really raised their game and is making some sweet forks that many say are not only better than Fox, but also cheaper. Rockshox / SRAM also has great customer service!!!!!!

I have a Revelation 140 dual air with the 20mm Maxle and it’s a sweet fork. They only fork I would replace it with is the 160mm Lyric. All that being said, there have been reported issues with the new Revelation 150mm U-turn models. So if you are going to get the 150, stay away from the U-turn. But even if you have an issue, SRAM really stands behind their products. I blew a seal on my Rev last year and SRAM replaced the damper and did a full re-build in about a week.


----------

